# Selita E Banks and Shari Headley Twins?



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay when i first saw Selita Banks (Victoria's secret model) I thought she was Shari Headley (the actress that married Eddie Murphy from Coming to America) They look a lot alike to me, what do you guys think?

Selita

















*Shari*


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 5, 2007)

omg they really do


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

I knew i wasn't the only one seeing doubles..lol


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 5, 2007)

Isn't Shari married to Kid from Kid n Play?


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

They do favor each other alot. Especially when they smile. The cheeks and mouth are very much similar, the eyes resemble a bit but not exactly.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 6, 2007)

what Aquilah, i didn't know that i will have to do some research girl.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,

There's definitely a strong resemblance.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 6, 2007)

They look alike but not strong enough to presume that they are twins


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 6, 2007)

They so have some similar features.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't Shari married to Kid from Kid n Play? I think she married the other one Christopher "Play" Martin.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 6, 2007)

You are correct RachelMarie, i looked it up and not only did she marry him but she divorced and took him to court not too long ago for child support. It appears he owes $32,700 in child support for their 7 year old child.. a damn shame.


----------

